# Good sneak with pics about 2 weeks ago



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Me and a friend killed 110 on one jump. Crawled a ditch about 100 yards and got within 10 yards of them. No bands tho...four shots each and this was the turnout.

This was accomplished in arkansas for anyone wondering.

This a pretty good sneak?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would say that is more then a pretty good sneak!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Again man get'em!!! My best time sneakin was 70 birds with 3 guys. You guys did good there!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

8 shots and 110 geese?!!! wow nice job!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sure you shot 20-30 times more putting the rest of em out. because i know what happends, when that happends......miles of runnin.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Now thats a pile of birds.  great sneak guys.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Man I was sweating so hard from chasing down cripples. And you're right many shots were fired after the initial jump.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I figured. lol

I chase geese somtimes that run/half fly for 1/2 mile for thet finally take the steel.


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

I bet mammy was thrilled with all the blood on the floor.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like seeing all the juvs, good sneak


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

never got that many on a sneak before


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

jmathisb-

The pics arnt crystal clear... but if you look close in the first pic, The bird that is directly on top of the pile looks interesting. It might just be a weird angle and what not, but it looks like its got some very strong color markings? Anyone else kinda see what im looking at?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a Snow Goose to me...Again great jump guys!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

You may be seeing a speck/blue goose hybrid we killed. It had the legs of a speck some bars on chest but the head was that of a blue.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Call-em said:


> I'm sure you shot 20-30 times more putting the rest of em out. because i know what happends, when that happends......miles of runnin.


 No you run back to your truck and get your dog. Holy balls that is 1 sneak. never heard of any numbers like that


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not judging or saying this shouldn't be done, but do you guys really consider this hunting??? I have had hundreds of chances to do something like this and have never seriously considered it. I just want to pass shoot/decoy to get my birds. To each his own I guess.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BDPH said:


> I am not judging or saying this shouldn't be done, but do you guys really consider this hunting??? I have had hundreds of chances to do something like this and have never seriously considered it. I just want to pass shoot/decoy to get my birds. To each his own I guess.


By saying "do you guys really consider this hunting" and "to each his own" ... is in fact judging. By indirectly saying you have had chances and never "seriously" considered it.. is the inverse way of passive agressive judgementalism.

Yes you are judging. This is still the "message" you are delivering. You are just finding a PC way to do it.

The other thread was locked when it went down a similar path.

Fact. It was a legal method of shooting birds. The spring snow goose season is more of a depredation management shoot. It is not the same type of "hunting" done in the fall. I'm pretty certain that the biologists who encouraged and embraced this spring depredation tool like the fact that hundreds of birds at a time are being reduced from the over population of snow geese.

Your morals might not understand or comprehend the logic behind this. You might want to consider why this spring season is allowed and add that to your formula of moralism.

Enough.

This goes for everyone.

Ryan


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank the lord for you Ryan


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Luckily not living with parents anymore so no parental complaints. 
If you saw the thousands if birds that we saw in this group and only killed 110 this didn't even put a dent in the population. Remember this conservation order is in effect for the farmers. They love seeing people clean out their fields as fast as possible.

Plus for you guys up north, how can y'all not love us doing this here in Arkansas were just trying to push them up to you guys haha

For the record we had thousands and thousands of geese here a couple weeks ago but we haven't seen those bug groups in awhile so they may have moved around or headed north. Believe me you'll know when these geese have hit your area cause the goose numbers will jump like crazy.


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

R y a n said:


> BDPH said:
> 
> 
> > I am not judging or saying this shouldn't be done, but do you guys really consider this hunting??? I have had hundreds of chances to do something like this and have never seriously considered it. I just want to pass shoot/decoy to get my birds. To each his own I guess.
> ...


umm...this was in fact a question...maybe a better way to ask it is do you guys consider this hunting or just shooting? in the same manner that pheasant hunting becomes pheasant shooting when you are on a preserve. and i am not judging...i get it, i wouldnt do it, but i get why other people do. just because i wouldnt do it myself doesnt make it judging.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Now thats a pile of snows


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jmathisb said:


> You may be seeing a speck/blue goose hybrid we killed. It had the legs of a speck some bars on chest but the head was that of a blue.


Surely you have a close up picture of this hybrid?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

BDPH said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > BDPH said:
> ...


I'll answer your question...Yes, I have jumped and I consider it hunting. The same as sneaking on a deer or Antelope. It's not always as easy as it may seem and you can crawl literally for a mile + and never get a shot. There is no need for anyone on this site or another site to ask this question again it has been run through time after time. Done legally and with respect to others it is just another "hunting" technique to help cut the population down.

Now lets all go out there and kill geese lots and lots of geese.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

No close up picture it was just a goose like the rest of em it's head was rung off on accident


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Remember this conservation order is in effect for the farmers.


Not true.

It is in effect for the preservation of the species. The Arctic nesting habitat is being destroyed by overpopulation.


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Well down here we look at it from the farmers point of view, they demolish winter wheat and other winter crops.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

way to go guys!!! :beer: way to put a hurtin' on some snow geese 
Duckjunky


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

jmathisb said:


> For the record we had thousands and thousands of geese here a couple weeks ago but we haven't seen those bug groups in awhile


hmmm, its like they keep getting pushed out of the area. :lol: That's weird.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

Ppl jump em all season here and they stay the whole season they are leaving because the warmer than usual weather highs in the mid 70s they follow the snow line so good try bub jumpin em won't make em leave the state


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

geezs... The Arkansas newbies are really in for it on this site. 
Whatever- Not worth my time trying to have a 17year old tell me how to hunt. I think alot of people on here should start feeling the same way. Same old **** just gets old.


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

How long did it take to clean them? Nice haul. V


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

you don't wanna know how long.............

We are just trying to show you northern boys we can kill snows down here too not fair that you guys get to tell all your grand stories we got a couple, I do wish we could get them like y'all do later in the season though.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going with 3 1/2 hours to clean them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The people who talked about this being a management tool are absolutely right. That's why you can use electronic calls, you don't need plugs, etc. This season wasn't opened for sport, but it's ok if you use it for that. This season was opened to kill geese, and as many as you can.

The habitat along the west shore of Hudson Bay is eaten back miles from the shore line. Some people think there are hundreds of thousands of square miles in the Arctic and they are right, but very little of it is good nesting habitat. Compare it to fishing walleye. 90% of them are in 10% of the lake. Same with the nesting in the Arctic.

If you want to complain about hunting methods in the fall fine, but there realy is no reason for knocking someones methods for snow in the spring.

I noticed that other locked thread on a snow goose jump shoot. Don't let this one go there. Ryan will not be the only one that isn't happy.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Gooseman678 said:


> geezs... The Arkansas newbies are really in for it on this site.
> Whatever- Not worth my time trying to have a 17year old tell me how to hunt. I think alot of people on here should start feeling the same way. Same old &$#* just gets old.


sick of 30-40 year olds tellin me how to hunt!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see the last one was posted before I finished typing my last response. Lets forget age. I have been hunting over 50 years and a retired wildlife biologist. Other than complaining about high fence hunts I don't think I knock to many hunting methods or tell anyone else how to hunt.

If someone posts another angry post about how this hunt went we are going to have a talk about how people post.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Awsome, I just read the other thread about stalking and about got sick. People nockin people for legally hunting is complete bull. Were going to try decoying this weekend. My first time huntin snows. Hope I get a chance to sneak a couple I think its another great challenge and sounds like fun.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

My only two gripes with this type of hunting are the amount of cripples it creates, and the number of non-target species that get killed in this type of shooting all to often.

Population control measure or not, it still needs to be done with respect and done ethically. Making alot of cripples, and killing non-target species is neither of those.

And for the record, repeated sneaks/jumps WILL push birds out of an area mighty quick.

Also, im not accusing the guys in this jump of crippling lots of birds, or killing non-target birds, but it does happen more often in this type of hunting.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

they wont leave the state because of it we still kill them over spreads and jumps all year we have had them here since october its starting to warm up big time they are starting to leave. we have killed many geese over decoys and jumps i would say five months of jumpin em sure didnt make em leave thats just me though


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

Gooseman678 said:


> geezs... The Arkansas newbies are really in for it on this site.
> Whatever- Not worth my time trying to have a 17year old tell me how to hunt. I think alot of people on here should start feeling the same way. Same old &$#* just gets old.


nobody you are referring to is 17. and nobody is tellin you how to hunt. I dont know where either of these statements came from.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I jump shoot when it is necessary but I dont brag about and I am 35 years young.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

zanebarre said:


> Gooseman678 said:
> 
> 
> > geezs... The Arkansas newbies are really in for it on this site.
> ...


He is just stirring the pot trying to make this an anti jumper thread and he is trying to pin it on the anti jumpers.


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

goosenoose said:


> I jump shoot when it is necessary but I dont brag about and I am 35 years young.


sounds like bragging to me


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Ummm sausage. Nice jump boys!


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Leo-

Im doing the exact opposite of wanting to stir the pot!

All i ment by my post was saying your going to have people rip on you if you post pics of jump shot birds! Just a heads up!
For those people- get over it! Every springs the same old sh*t.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I love sneaking birds. I haven't done it for awhile. Looks like a good shoot. I agree with BBJ in the fact that some spiece might get caught in the cross fire and some get wounded, but just make sure you identify you target at all is good.

Keep pushing the birds north :beer:


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

You realize when we come across a group of geese specks don't mix with the snows.....they always stay in a group of just their own species to the side of the main groups of snows.

So when we pull the trigger on our sneaks we are always in the heart of snow goose and not on the side near specks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gooseman678 said:


> Leo-
> 
> Im doing the exact opposite of wanting to stir the pot!
> 
> ...


I apologize. I misunderstood you. :beer:


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice jump boys and way to pile em up. I have no problems with guys jumping birds and i have done it myself although not for the last couple years because i have invested major dollars in decoys. The only time i get mad about someone jumping is when they jump a roost. Please guys dont do that. Last year we had a roost holding around 100k that many people were trying to hunt birds off and some retards got the bright idea to jump em off in the morning. Talk about ruining a day. 5 hours of setting up decoys and brushing blinds just to see the birds jumped off the roost and fly around confused all day. Any way enough griping for me. Great jump and keep stackin em!


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

awesome sneak guys! why does every thread on this site gotta turn into an ethics debate? get sickening watching every thread turn into that crap. nice shoot though guys. you did a hell of a job


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

Way to go guys congrats, you will remember that day the rest of your life. I got 19 last year in a jump. I LOVE the ROAR of those geese when they get caught with their pants down :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A couple more people got zapped.

Remember, I'm not warning people this spring. Be a jerk to people and you're gone - that simple.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=563242


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like some people are just jealous because they didnt get a good sneak like that. It takes more talent to sneak up on snow geese then to sit in the decoys!!


----------



## MOquack (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice sneak! Did you all use a levee or a ditch?

I was within about 100 yds of 15,000 birds the other day and couldn't get over the 30 foot Missouri River levee without all the birds completely busting me. I sat and watched them for about 5 minutes hoping some would get closer. Finally I just hauled a$$ down the levee and sprinted as fast as I could. They flushed and I kept running. I tried to get as close as I could for a shot. Only getting within 80 yds, I didn't shoot. I knew the crippling would be ridiculous. I need a cow decoy big time.

Oh, and I was decoying birds earlier. They just started landing in a field about 400 yds away.

Tip o' the cap boys. Way to drill e'm. Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

nice jump also in your one jump you got 109 more than me pass shooting. :beer:


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

We crawled down a ditch about 300 yards.

We've belly crawled hundreds of yards before though. We look at it as if there is a levee big enough to hide us while crawling the sneak is do-able. Going out again this weekend hoping to find some.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We used to watch which way they were feeding and crawl into their path. My fave is pass shooting on windy days though. :beer:


----------



## gordomatic87 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hardcore Waterfowl said:


> Sounds like some people are just jealous because they didnt get a good sneak like that. It takes more talent to sneak up on snow geese then to sit in the decoys!!


Sounds like me some one hasnt a clue how to goose hunt montana style. Sneaking up on geese is like stealing candy from a baby. It takes some serious talent to sit in decs and call the geese and shoot passing shots at 50-150 yards rather than 10feet on a jump shoot where you can hit 5-6 birds per trigger pull. PS. Why did you guys kick my buddy off? Does this website not follow the US commandments where EVERYONE IS ENTITLED TO FREEDOM OF SPEECH? You guys seem like a bunch of anti-hunting tree hugging hippies! As a hunter you are supposed to be for our rights as americans with all of the political bs going on we all should be on the same team and the same page and learn how to take a little collective critisizm and joke around with it!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gordomatic87 said:


> It takes some serious talent to sit in decs and call the geese and shoot passing shots at 50-150 yards rather than 10feet on a jump shoot where you can hit 5-6 birds per trigger pull.


50-150 yards! Wow! What the heck you shooting at em!? :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> It takes some serious talent to sit in decs and call the geese and shoot passing shots at 50-150 yards rather than 10feet on a jump shoot


shooting geese at 150yards, wow


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> gordomatic87 said:
> 
> 
> > It takes some serious talent to sit in decs and call the geese and shoot passing shots at 50-150 yards rather than 10feet on a jump shoot where you can hit 5-6 birds per trigger pull.
> ...


haha must be rifles :beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks a little muddy!


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

106?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I like to see these young people out given it to'em give them a break guys it's legal they can hunt them how ever they want. At least they are hunting and not out breaking into banks and houses or torrorizing some other way. Never cut someone for the way they hunt as long as it is legal.

Magnum


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

105 w/ 3 ppl 1st jump, first day

109 in 2nd pic.. 2nd jump on the 3rd day.

killed 434 in 3 1/2 days


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

how many bands?


----------



## zanebarre (Feb 25, 2009)

possumfoot said:


> 105 w/ 3 ppl 1st jump, first day
> 
> 109 in 2nd pic.. 2nd jump on the 3rd day.
> 
> killed 434 in 3 1/2 days


badass man, noticed your tennessee i'm assuming, it's good to see we southern boys know how to jump'em.


----------



## greenhead1485 (Apr 10, 2008)

GOOD JOB BOYS KILL AS MANY AS YOU CAN


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

0 bands on the big jumps. (100+) but we got 2 out of 50 (blue and a ross)
1 out of 11 (a snow), and a blue neck collar ross out of 3


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That's Impressive!!

Nice work guys!


----------

